# Speedbird 3



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

View Advert


*Speedbird 3*

Looking for a Speedbird 3, if you have one and you want to exchange it for monies please let me know

ta




*Advertiser*

Montybaber



*Date*

07/08/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£350.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

